# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Grandparents

## Angeltigger

I just worked out that people in Hollyoaks do not go and see their Grandparents and we have never seen them either. We only seen The hunters grandmother.

----------


## RealityGap

Sadly this is not that uncommon in todays society in real life - although how many grandparents do we see in any soap?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah that what i was thinking.. It like the programme which is called Should i worry about ageing.. People don't want people who are over 60 in things, so that why we don't see people over 60 in avderts, working, in newpaper. And now it seem to be in Soaps.

----------


## Abbie

that is a good point i think hollyoaks is the only sopa without OAP's in it

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah, as Eastender has nana moon, corrie have lot,

----------


## Abbie

yer lol corrie has a lot

----------


## Abbie

to tell you the truth i cant image hollyoaks with grandparent type people can you?

----------


## RealityGap

Corrie might have a good few older people in it but th e kids in it never go and see their grandparents and the older people never have their grandkids to visit (obviously Steve and Tracys daughter sees both grans, one grandfather and her great grandmother - but what about the other kids - where is the websters grandparents?)

----------


## Abbie

yer that is a good point

----------


## emma_strange

v.good point. I mean, I see my gran like nearly every day

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

good point, but not everyone does see there grandparents every day and there is only one old person living around my area well part on the street....

I suppose grandparents don't fit in with the way 'Hollyoaks' is aimed.

----------


## myvoice

I don't know if this has been mentioned but a couple of weeks ago Justin was talking to his Granny on the phone.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I think hollyoaks is aimed more for the younger generation... like teens and younger adults. beacsue they have a lot of teenagers in it and quite a few students. they dont have any older characters and not that many adults either. a lot of it is based around the kids like the hunters you dont normaly know much about their day to day activites only lee and lisa's, same with the taylors... its more based on the kids that Richard and Liz. etc. 

where as Eastenders and corrie have loads. Eastenders with Nana, Pauline, Dot, jim, Joe, Mo, Charlie, Patrick, Peggy, Yolande etc and corrie wiht Ruta, Emily, Fred, Vera, Jack, Ken, Blanche, Audrey... they are based more for all generatoons like adults and older people and the younger peple as well. 

i wouldnt think you'd get a many old ladies watching Hollyoaks but i bet there's a few hwo watch Corrie and eastenders. its just who their show is aimed at.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i know all that. it kind of for younger people..

----------


## di marco

the point is though, not the fact that there arent any old people in the soap, but that the kids never see there grandparents, there might be loads of older people in soaps like ee but there not everyones grandparents are they? (if you get what i mean)

----------


## Katy

most soap grandparents are used in like reference, e.g. Lisa went to stay with her grandma in Hollyoaks, Beccas gran died.

----------


## di marco

> most soap grandparents are used in like reference, e.g. Lisa went to stay with her grandma in Hollyoaks, Beccas gran died.


yes and in some ways thats a good thing as you dont have to introduce loads of new characters into the show, but some people dont even mention their grandparents

----------


## Angeltigger

> yes and in some ways thats a good thing as you dont have to introduce loads of new characters into the show, but some people dont even mention their grandparents


You would not have to introduce loads of new characters into the show, they could just be extras

----------


## di marco

> You would not have to introduce loads of new characters into the show, they could just be extras


but still there would be loads of extras, it wouldnt make sense, they would have to pay loads of people to come in for a few days, it would be pointless if they had everyones grandparents on the screen at one point or another

----------


## Angeltigger

Ok well it was an idea!!!!!!!!!

----------


## di marco

> Ok well it was an idea!!!!!!!!!


im not saying they shouldnt all go and see their grandparents or mention them, im just saying i dont think they should all be seen on the show

----------

